# Fun reptile Story



## Belinda (Nov 9, 2003)

Just coninueing from wattso's idea, why dont we start a Reptile story and everyone can add to it so It becomes really twisted and funny... Just to have a little fun.

Who wants to start?


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 9, 2003)

I'll start.
I was doing a night walk though the rainforest when I saw the eye reflection of a large ..


----------



## Belinda (Nov 9, 2003)

GIANT MAN EATING GECKO! He was fiercly hissing and lashing out and started moving towards me when...


----------



## Artie (Nov 9, 2003)

I **** my self!

Sorry, sorry but could not resist it.


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 9, 2003)

LOL Artie Roflmbloodyao  Top stuff, now help me get this red wine off my keyboard!!


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 9, 2003)

You have a repetation to maintain Afican, lick the wine off


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 9, 2003)

Already done Fuscus, Hic!


----------



## wattso (Nov 10, 2003)

.............After rushing behind a tree to change my undies ,i looked out only to see the giant gecko had shed its tail, i noticed continuous ripples in a nearby puddle, the giant gecko was being hunted by an even bigger...........................


----------



## NoOne (Nov 10, 2003)

Max Walker


----------



## Slateman (Nov 10, 2003)

No that was larger rabbit who eat toxic waste on daily bases. He jumped on giant gecko from behind and started to.......


----------



## dv8croc (Nov 10, 2003)

do that thing that rabbits do so well --- poor gecko !


----------



## lutzd (Nov 10, 2003)

However, the offspring that eventuated from that union was surprisingly ..


----------



## wattso (Nov 10, 2003)

..strange, it was a lizard with long ears that hopped, and kept trying to......?????


----------



## Morelia_man (Nov 10, 2003)

bite at my feet, the little bastard wouldn't go away until a huge.....


----------



## ReptileRascals (Nov 10, 2003)

Spitting cobra fell out my pants and landed on the long eared lizards...


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 10, 2003)

scrubby caught and ate it. The scrubby was a very freindly and docile and I was tempted to take it home, except that its breath was...


----------



## NoOne (Nov 10, 2003)

Terrible, later that night when getting ready for bed.......


----------



## dv8croc (Nov 11, 2003)

hang on hang on , I know this is fantasy but........ outta ya pants , dream on baby ! in actual fact the long eared lizards were only minions, and were falling to the ground in worship - it turned out , to honour a much more legendary idol ( which wasnt your imaginary trouser snake and ...... ( not steve irwin- who if they ever came across in the jungle they were all sworn to rip from limb to limb and dance nekid around the remains ) but the great ..........


----------



## dv8croc (Nov 11, 2003)

oh poo , I jumped in and didnt see what fuscus and NoOne had written previously ..... hmm ... bugger , so does that mean now that the legendary idol is the scrubby that has such god awful breath ?


----------



## Slateman (Nov 11, 2003)

Before went to bed, he drinked 2 glases of slateman firewater and started to have strange fantasy that......


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 11, 2003)

The best hide for a scrubby like him was up The Legendary Slateman's trouser leg so he started to swiftly slither surruptitiously up the left leg of Slatemans trousers to bring his fantasy to reality when all of a sudden he encountered..........


----------



## wattso (Nov 11, 2003)

..........mrs Slates rolling pin! Infuriated, and attempting to protect her own, she began beating it thru the bedclothes when......................


----------



## astrobeka (Nov 11, 2003)

...sj ran in to enquire about all the noise...


----------



## NoOne (Nov 11, 2003)

tripping on the rug and breaking his nose on the corner of the bed, screaming in pain....


----------



## Slateman (Nov 11, 2003)

Mum muuuuum dad is having hazardous huge snake in his pants. Can you......


----------



## wattso (Nov 11, 2003)

............."one snake at a time son" said mrs slate, "as for the other one, its time you and your father had a chat about the birds and bees"....................


----------



## Belinda (Nov 11, 2003)

sj then sat down on the bed and asked " what do you mean by the birds and the bees?" Mr slatey and Mrs slatey then said....


----------



## ReptileRascals (Nov 11, 2003)

The bee stings the bird,then as it plummets to the ground the bee then sneaks up behind the bird and...


----------



## Belinda (Nov 11, 2003)

Removes the sting, resucitates it and apoligises for what happened. And then the bird gives the bee a magical ride to a mystical land in the clouds when suddenly....


----------



## roadkill5000 (Nov 11, 2003)

a killer monkey eats the bird.
the bee....


----------



## Alexahnder (Nov 11, 2003)

flew away and was eaten by a ...


----------



## Belinda (Nov 11, 2003)

then sliced open the stupid monkey pulls out the bird and throws the monkey off the cloud to plummet into an awful death. The bee then carries the bird to the faires which then re-assemble the bird and bring it back to life...
Meanwhile....
The monkey landed on the ground with a big thud and died...There was a rustle in a nerby bush and out jumped a...


----------



## Alexahnder (Nov 11, 2003)

man who yelled out CRICKEY. His name was...


----------



## Belinda (Nov 11, 2003)

Smooglymacboob wattersonmcbeeglemap and as he examined the mess of monkey meat, and the way the monkeys knee caps protruded out of it's eye sockets he then.....


----------



## Alexahnder (Nov 11, 2003)

Said CRICKEY


----------



## Belinda (Nov 11, 2003)

And then he did something physical and not verbal in any way which was......


----------



## wattso (Nov 11, 2003)

...A forty strong mob of killer komodos rocked up and apon hearing the word "Crikey", they attacked and tore the guy to peices, they had been trained to kill when they heard the word "crikey" by the evil Dr Lutz who.......


----------



## Belinda (Nov 11, 2003)

trained them to kill by singing an arrangement of crikeys until they were drivin insane and only stopped the music when....


----------



## Slateman (Nov 11, 2003)

yhey have been disrupted by Magpie snake keeper from aps, Known as.......


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 11, 2003)

The legendary water breeder who also knew how to pronounce the word Crikey and at this point uttered it so loudly that the Kimodo Dragons turned their attentions from the messy little Irwinnian puddle towards our Mags who, on seeing this, ...........................


----------



## astrobeka (Nov 11, 2003)

... started crying like a little girl...


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 11, 2003)

who at least couldn't say the C word. She consoled herself by stoking her massive scaly friend, a ....


( and three cheers to Belinda for starting this silly thread )


----------



## kitty_wench (Nov 12, 2003)

pineapple


----------



## Belinda (Nov 12, 2003)

suddenly the pineappple exploded and when mags had finishing crying like a school girl he peered into the mess of pineapple to find a....


----------



## Slateman (Nov 12, 2003)

Reason for all this mess. Greeeeeeeebo.
That upset him so much that he call grebs and............


----------



## wattso (Nov 12, 2003)

..asked him to come on a hunt for the ledgendary giant beardie, that was said to lurk in the dense forest of melbourneville, just down the road from...........


----------



## almaron (Nov 13, 2003)

...the strip club that African frequents. However, when they found the giant beardie, it was being netted by Japanese smugglers. So being the dutiful citizens that they are, Mags and Greebs reached into their pants and pulled out their huge.........


----------



## lutzd (Nov 13, 2003)

**

reptile licences. In their most official-sounding voices, said, "Hang on a sec here matey! You can't do that! It's way above the size limit and quantity allowed for this type of ......"


----------



## Slateman (Nov 13, 2003)

snake handling activity. You must moove to US and join Blue oyster club if you like to handle your big snakes that way. Greeeeb started cry on Magpies sholder and Magpie was giving him comfort with ..........


----------



## wattso (Nov 13, 2003)

......A blue oyster napkin he fished from his pocket, he wiped away tears and the japanese bowed low to them, knocking themselves out, when the nswpw officals turned up............


----------



## almaron (Nov 13, 2003)

....just in time to see the giant beardie devour the evil Japanese smugglers. Fearing for their lives, the NSWPW officials threw Greebs their guns, and fled. Of course Greebo, being a postal employee and all, took the guns and instantly opened fired on..........


----------



## Belinda (Nov 13, 2003)

Magpie...He REALLY wanted the giant beardie...But when he pulled the trigger on the gun, instead of a bullet, out came some....


----------



## wattso (Nov 13, 2003)

...bright plastic sign that said "BANG!".........


----------



## Belinda (Nov 13, 2003)

Unfortunately for Greebs the Giant beardie was startled by the bang and sudden display of bright colours....The beardie then turned toward greebs and magpie and....


----------



## Robert (Nov 13, 2003)

Said in a polite voice do that again go on i dare ya punk


----------



## Belinda (Nov 13, 2003)

Greebs and magpie then ....


----------



## Amy (Nov 13, 2003)

Jumped onto their vallient steeds nearby which happened to be.......


----------



## Belinda (Nov 13, 2003)

Peacocks...The peacocks then....


----------



## Slateman (Nov 13, 2003)

joined green moovement and celebrated big time with....


----------



## _popp_ (Nov 13, 2003)

With lots of beer that was proudly sponsored by VB MAN,as he took of into the sky with a cheer of........


----------



## Alexahnder (Nov 13, 2003)

CRICKEY. Belle~Belinda went on a plane to find the giant beradie and the plane started to plummet down to the ground and then it exploded. One less person was searching for the giant beardie. The next day...


----------



## Belinda (Nov 13, 2003)

( you have sumtin against me Alexahnder? )

Belle~Belinda emerged from the wreck of twisted metal and rubbish to find Mags and Greebs doing.....


----------



## wattso (Nov 14, 2003)

...........a corroboree around a goanna, roasting over some burning debris...................


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 14, 2003)

which is all that remains of a coherant national conservation policy. The noise of the corroboree also attracted a herd of rampaging...


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 14, 2003)

Flamboyant homosexuals wearing their pink & purple poka-dotted gang leathers,headed by...


----------



## almaron (Nov 14, 2003)

....cane toads. Thinking quick Magpie, Greebo, and Belinda stomped them into the dirt with their bare feet. The shear quantity of toxins from the toads quickly absorbed through their skin, and the psychedelic properties took hold. They fell to the ground, and with pupils the size of dinner plates, they looked up only to see.........


----------



## Belinda (Nov 14, 2003)

Butterscotch tea cakes. The three herpers stood up drearily and...


----------



## Switch (Nov 15, 2003)

began to dance and frolic in the nude, surrounded by


----------



## Pinkie (Nov 15, 2003)

The rest of the APS members. They looked on worriedly and Slatey remarked "...


----------



## Belinda (Nov 15, 2003)

" I can cure this! " and set off to get some of his Fire-Water...When he returned he...


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 15, 2003)

_ When he returned he _ discovered that a $200 window had been broken
out, and $150 in damage had been done to the dashboard.

* DETAILS SOURCED FROM *http://www.chronicle.duke.edu/vnews/display.v/ART/2003/09/12/3f61b9ce0e2f3


----------



## Belinda (Nov 15, 2003)

Slatey nearly died...But instead he....


----------



## mystic_herps (Nov 15, 2003)

but instead he turned to...

* DETAILS SOURCED FROM *
www.gazette.net/entertainment/


----------



## Slateman (Nov 15, 2003)

Monster who punished all bad internet users whoooo start to fight and stir the sh.. to upset him. 
He started with Greeeeebo and forgive Belinda and Magpie ewerything. Greeeeeebo was so upset that...


----------



## Switch (Nov 15, 2003)

He broke down crying, the scent of his tears attracted....


----------



## wattso (Nov 15, 2003)

he developed a nervous speech problem and began to chant "crikey" repeatedly while stamping his foot, all the reptiles in the area feel the vibration and stampede his way......


----------



## Belinda (Nov 16, 2003)

But something caught the raging insane stampede of reptiles...it was slatemans fire-water. Slatey figured out what they were looking at so he picked up the fire-water and....


----------

